# Music doesn't play on my computer, but sound works fine!



## radiohazard (Jul 12, 2006)

Just the other day, my music was playing no problem. I could listen to music on my website, and in Winamp like I always do. Today, I go to listen to it, and I can't hear anything! My sound is not on mute- I checked all the sound settings, and it makes noise, so I don't think it's my audio card. Could it be possible that it's a CODEC problem? None of my music is working and it's awful because I listen to music everyday. It's really upsetting me. I've tried restarting my computer multiple times- it didn't work. What could be causing the issue?

I'm not sure if this could have anything to do with my problem, but yesterday I opened up a .mpg file in Windows Media Player 11 because the sound didn't work in my Winamp when I tried it (that wasn't when the problem started- music on the internet worked), and it worked in WMP. However, after I close it and go to listen to music, it doesn't work! I doubt that had anything to do with it, or it might have, but please help.

I'm at a total loss without my music. ): Any help would be amazing.


----------



## Simulated (Sep 14, 2006)

Have you tried a system restore back to when your music played just fine? Try that to see if it works. if it doesn't you can undo the restore point.


----------



## radiohazard (Jul 12, 2006)

You can do a system restore from a certain time? I didn't know you could do that. I can absolutely try that-- how can you go about it? 

And, just a newbie kind of question... will I lose all files I've gotten after that time I chose to restore to?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome Newbie 

Does other software makes noise?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh and if u worried about restore point... Make BACKUP on your USB or perhaps, CD-R or site, I used to storage my works in Yahoo.


----------



## radiohazard (Jul 12, 2006)

No, nothing makes noise. It just... doesn't play! And I have a laptop, so I don't have a driver CD to reinstall my sound card or anything. :/


----------



## radiohazard (Jul 12, 2006)

OKAY. BIG UPDATE. My curiosity made me try plugging my headphones in ... and, guess what? It works when they're plugged in. I know for sure the speakers aren't broken because when I play with the sound volumes, I can hear it through the outer speakers! But why does music not play through them? I'm baffled!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Does speaker can play other sound (expect music?)


----------



## radiohazard (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah, it can play other sounds. Just not music :/


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Strange...

I think i know the causes..... have you checked the settings whatever you used to play music, perhaps the music using the wrong ports. Try to tweaking unit your speaker can play music


----------



## NotSoCyberSavvy (Oct 29, 2007)

So.. stumbled across this forum, obviously im having a similar problem. all other 'noise making' apps work, however when i try using winamp, itunes, windows MP, etc. the music WILL NOT PLAY... the time elapsed doesnt change either.. trying to avoid system restore for a more favorable fix, but ill take what i can get. thanx for any assistance/insight.


----------



## juddx039 (Apr 19, 2007)

ok NotSoCyberSavvy im guessing you just upgraded to AIM 6.5 this has been causing system files to get corrupted so now no media players will work, but internet and game programs will still produce sound. It does something to the way it tries to open the files and you get errors.

Go here...
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vista/645302-aim-6-5-upgrade-causes.html

Unfortunately you will have to do a system restore, but lucky for you you probably just upgraded to 6.5 so you only will have to go back a day or two. You should not loose any files during the restore being that it just restores system files, but you want to move new desktop items/files into folders or they will dissappear during the restore.


----------

